# More cities with skyscrapers?



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Do you know if there are other cities that have skyscrapers than Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah?
I have heard that Fujairah(don't know if it´s spelled correctly) has some. And what about the others?
Can you please post pics of other cities in UAE(even if they don't have large skylines)?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there are not so many than im sharjah, abu d and dubai
well, there's still none except fujairah tower
and i didn't see any high-rise towers on my drive-throughs

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=101027


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Fujairah has one large tower (about 150 meters) with a pretty much empty empty mall in it and Ras al Khaimah has what seems to be am ambitious boulevard with some towers under construction. Umm Al Qaiwain had one Adbu Dabi Islamitic Bank tower that had something like 13 floors to it. Every city seems to have a Etisalat (UAE Telecom) tower with a characteristic golf ball on top of it. Some miles north of Fujairah one can find a Medidien hotel (in the middle of nowhere) which has an odd number of floors.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

Tallest building in Ras al Khaimah


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

THES IS Fujairah CITY


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

Abu Dhabi 2002










2002








2002








2002


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the photos. There seem to be some lower highrises in Fujairah also.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

the stand alone tower in Fugariaj does not look bad at all


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Deira has some towers.


----------

